# Knee injury forces Michael Page out of next week's Bellator 179 event



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

> Next week's Bellator 179 card has been hit by the injury bug.
> 
> Welterweight contender Michael "Venom" Page has been forced to withdraw from his fight against Derek Anderson due to a knee injury, MMA Fighting has learned. The Daily Telegraph first reported the news.
> 
> As a result, Anderson has been pulled from the card and Liam McGeary vs. Linton Vassell will serve as the co-main event.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/5/1...ael-page-out-of-next-weeks-bellator-179-event


----------

